# Larger dish for HD to prevent rain fade



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a 1000 dish for 110-119-129 and a VIP 622. I plan to add at least one more 622 and maybe a 211. My question is actually about rain fade. Is there currently a slightly larger version of the 1000 dish to give me stronger signals to cut down on the rain fade? I live in Indiana.

billmarc


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

billmarc said:


> Is there currently a slightly larger version of the 1000 dish to give me stronger signals to cut down on the rain fade? I live in Indiana.


 Dish has one available but it's targeted for customers in the Pacific Northwest. Not sure if they're available any other way...

Are you against multiple dishes ?? Some people have used (2) dishes, one a Dish 500 pointed at 110' and 119', and a second dish pointed just at 129'.

What are the signal strengths for various transponders on 129' for you ?? I've gotten rain fade one or two times and 129' was the culprit but certainly not often enough that I think something is really wrong. I'll bet yours can be aimed better and make an improvement.


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

if you've got no problem with multiple dishes, your best signal is always going to come with one dish 300 pointing at each orbital location. dish 1000 collects from three satellites so it's really not pointing at enay one of them, just in between where it can get the best fit for all three


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Another option is the Dish1000+, it adds 118.7, so 4 satellites off of one dish, but it is slightly larger. I personally went from a Dish1000 to a Dish1000+ and it added an average of 10 - 15 points across the board for 110, 119, and 129.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

As putabengali stated, anytime you look at more than one satellite with one dish, you're sacrificing *something*. Bigger does NOT mean better all the time. It's hard to believe you gained 10-15 points on the 110' and 129' satellites with that new dish. I could believe an improvement with 119', but not the other two.

You're in the Pacific Northwest and as I noted earlier, the bigger dish for you guys was to help 129'. That's impressive if it really improved the others that much too. What do you get typically for 110' and 119' now ??


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

You can believe what you want, but when I did this I first re-peaked my Dish1000 to 129 (my weakest link), took readings for every transponder on every satellite. Then took down the Dish1000, put up the Dish1000+, again peaked it for 129 and took readings for every single transponder on every satellite. Weather was clear and sunny.

Keep in mind the 10 - 15 was an average, and my install was probably not normal for my Dish1000 because it was peaked to 129, sacrificing 110 and 119 signals, however both my Dish1000 and Dishl1000+ installs were peaked to 129. 

I don't remember the exact numbers on 110 and 119 when I originally installed and peaked my Dish1000 to 119, like the manual says, but I would say I took 10 - 15 points off of my 110 and 119 signals to add 5 - 10 to my 129 signals. 

When I installed my Dish1000+ and initially peaked it to 119 my 110 signals were noticeably higher, averaging 26 points higher than a 129 peaked Dish1000, 119 signals didn't change much when peaked to itself vs peaked to 129.

My 110 average signal went from 66 to 78, my 119 average signal went from 87 to 102, and my average 129 signal went from 66 to 76. when I look at individual transponders some didn't change and others changed by 20+ points.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ... Weather was clear and sunny.
> 
> ...


I find this hard to believe (Seattle).:lol:


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lujan said:


> I find this hard to believe (Seattle).:lol:


Where's a rimshot when you need it. :icon_band


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

We would actually be very happy to HAVE "rain fade", we have NO rain


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

We really don't have much in the way of rain fade, usually. Contrary to popular belief we don't get that much rain. What we do get is lots and lots of cloudy and on again off again rain showers that are fairly light. We occasionally get the heavier storms but usually it's light rain. Typically the clouds and rain do not affect signal strength for me very much. I think I can count the number of times I've had rain/snow fade in the 9+ years of dish service on one hand, which is good since being near the edge of some of Dishes coverage map means our signals aren't as high on some of the satellites and transponders as other parts of the country. Heck I just read today that this was the 3rd driest April on record for Seattle, only .6 of an inch of rain all month.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Hall said:


> Dish has one available but it's targeted for customers in the Pacific Northwest. Not sure if they're available any other way...
> 
> .


So what is the size of the PNW special??


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

billmarc said:


> Is there currently a slightly larger version of the 1000 dish to give me stronger signals to cut down on the rain fade? I live in Indiana.


It's called the " Dish 100.2 " and you can buy one from reputable online dealers.
It is a bigger dish that is shaped to help deal with the low signal strength from 129. It has an internal DishProPlus switch that is essentially a "DPP 44". If you need a separate dish for 61.5 or 148, it's probably the best option.

Otherwise, you can do what they do in the NW and install a 24-inch dish just for 129, which can plug into the side dish port of a DishProPlus Twin LNB.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You left out a 0 kstuart It is the 1000.2 not 100.2. You just missed a 0. 
Here's a link to the dish at Sadoun. 
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point2.htm


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> You left out a 0 kstuart It is the 1000.2 not 100.2. You just missed a 0.
> Here's a link to the dish at Sadoun.
> http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point2.htm


Also, the 1000+ is even bigger, it adds 118.7 as well. Either one is going to probably give you a bit of a bump in signal over a standard Dish1000.


----------

